# Any advice greatly received



## Euanaron1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi my husband has just been offered a job in sa and we are looking to move to la lucia or Umslanga i have two boys one 7 and another 10 can anyone recommend any good schools. Also i wanted to know what its like to bring children up in this area any advice will be greatly received thankyou


----------

